# How to get diesel oil out of concrete floor?



## Chris (Jun 6, 2012)

So my powerstroke likes to drip a drop or so every time I park it. I try and park it on the street but many times it is full of tools and I feel safer with it in my driveway which is starting to look bad with spots everywhere.

I have a nice pressure washer but that barely phases the oil. What if anything is there that will get that stuff out of there?


----------



## Otahyoni (Jun 6, 2012)

I use a strong soap and a heated pressure washer...


----------



## havasu (Jun 6, 2012)

I use powdered detergent (with a bleaching agent if possible) with a little water and make it into a soft paste, and completely cover the spot and let it set for a few days. After a few days, I hose it all down and the spot is gone. 

Then the water police on patrol spots me wasting water on my driveway, pull out a $100 citation, slap it to me and threaten to shut off my water supply if I am caught doing this heinous act again. Just kidding, I haven't been caught...yet!


----------



## Chris (Jun 6, 2012)

I have used the detergent method on car oil several times but never tried on diesel oil. For some reason that oil does not like to come out.

Otah if I had a heated pressure washer that would be sweet but I don't, I guess I could hook it up to my water heater but who knows if it will do well.

We don't have the water police here. We can use what we want but we will pay through the nose for it.


----------



## havasu (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, I was wondering if that diesel oil would be harder to remove, and it obviously is. Have you ever considered finding one of those late night shopping mall sidewalk cleaners and seeing if they wanted to make a few extra bucks?


----------



## Kelowna (Jun 6, 2012)

Its a few years since this happened Chris, but the best thing I found was an enzyme cleaner. On the driveway at my old house in Vancouver, my friends diesel truck sprung a leak, and made a mess on the driveway. After a  few attempts to remove it, I came across a product at Home Depot, it was meant to remove oil stains, and was a natural enzyme that actually eats the oil. Three treatments and it was all but impossible to see. I put it on and left it sit for several hours, hosed that off, and reapplied, third time did it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 6, 2012)

What about going to the auto part store and getting a mat to put under the truck? I''ve used the paste method Havasu suggested with great results, and I'm glad the water police haven't showed up in these parts...yet.


----------



## Chris (Jun 6, 2012)

I would do the mat if I could park it in the same spot every time. It all depends on what is in the driveway. I have a long long driveway that will hold about ten cars so there is always something in my way between work stuff and toys.


----------



## scotty76 (Jun 12, 2012)

Put a diaper on that demon!!


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2012)

scotty76 said:


> Put a diaper on that demon!!



Now that would be fun to see.


----------



## 1977Impala (Jul 26, 2012)

take cat little and a small section of 2x4 and sprinkle the cat littler over it and use the 2x4 to grind it into the concrete,  turns it to dust and the dust gets into the knooks and crannies and soaks it out.


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

I also found a product called oil eater, sold at costco is really good as well as long as you use it full strength.


----------



## Deckape (Mar 17, 2013)

If you ever get your 'own' parking place, a $2.00 cookie sheet from Wally World works well as a catch pan; Else-wise I use Dawn dish soap for oily/greasy clean ups. It hasn't failed me yet. Is it's smooth concrete (Not Brush finished) I have also used the cheap clay cat litter, and scrubbed it with a CONCRETE brick, until it's ground into a powder. A little elbow grease, and time and the stains disappear!


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2013)

Mine are scattered around my driveway. I have a large drive and don't ever seem to get to park it in the same spot.


----------



## cruzn57 (Mar 21, 2013)

a granular like powder , got from a friend,
 pour it on , grind it in with your foot,  spinning motion,  and let it sit for hr or so, then sweep it up,
all gone, I'll look and see the name on it.
my garage is new and still trying to keep it clean.


----------



## Deckape (Mar 23, 2013)

Chris, I have 2 Dodge Diesels, both drip through the crankcase vent tube. If that's where your drip is coming from, try mounting a 'catch can' under the offending leak. A soup or soda can would work, just attach it in such a manner so you can dump it with each oil change. Maybe a hose clamp through slots on the side of the can that clamp it to the vent tube? I'll try to rig up an example & post a picture of it later.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2013)

Mine comes from the oil filter O-ring after about 1,000 miles they always start leaking then it drips into the valley and out the back of the motor across a few parts and then to the ground. If it weren't coming from the tip top of the motor it would be easier to catch. and if they sold those O-ring separately from the filter I could replace it more often.


----------



## Deckape (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's the 'fix' I suggested. (I used a piece of PVC to represent the vent tube), I used an old pocket knife to pirece the can, and got the slots a little close, but they worked.
 Just be sure to keep the vent tube about 1" off the bottom of the can. 
To clean it, just loosen the clamp, and pull it down, dump it, and replace. 

View attachment IMG-20130323-00570.jpg


View attachment IMG-20130323-00574.jpg


View attachment IMG-20130323-00577.jpg


View attachment IMG-20130323-00579.jpg


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2013)

Thats pretty cool! Now why do diesels always have to mark their territory?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 24, 2013)

Chris said:


> Thats pretty cool! Now why do diesels always have to mark their territory?



Cause they're the top dog in the neighborhood...


----------



## Deckape (Mar 25, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Cause they're the top dog in the neighborhood...


Ever hear a old Dodge run? ........ Ruff Ruff! :rockin:


----------



## cruzn57 (Mar 26, 2013)

here is what I use to remove oil stains,
works very good,  pore it on, mash it in with your food ( spin your foot to grind it in) let set for a day, sweep it up. 

View attachment TPI CROSS FIRE BOGART T70 008.jpg


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2013)

So any of you guys have any ideas on how I can clean up the oil in the street in front of my house? Where I park there is spots everywhere and it is getting pretty bad. any Ideas? This is in asphalt.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 16, 2013)

Chris said:


> So any of you guys have any ideas on how I can clean up the oil in the street in front of my house? Where I park there is spots everywhere and it is getting pretty bad. any Ideas? This is in asphalt.



Take your backhoe and dig some holes, call the city and report some sink holes...


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2013)

I could repave it but then I have a patch in front of my house. I guess I can wait till the slurry coat it again.


----------



## Deckape (May 17, 2013)

Go to the nearest Home Center, buy 10 gallons of flat black paint, wait  until after dark, then roll it out in random locations and patterns all  down your block. This way, your drip spots don't show as badly. No  digging, no lumps, no hassles from the neighborhood association.


----------



## Chris (May 18, 2013)

Good idea but I don't care what the neighbors think, it bothers me more then anyone else.


----------



## pauloman (Jul 13, 2013)

I am a coating - epoxy professional so I see things a little differently. Oil stains can be the kiss of death for coating adhesion. I wonder if these great removal ideas make the cement 'safe' for coating again. The rude and crude test is to pour water over the former stain spot and see if it still beads up or reacts differently to water on the concrete that wasn't stained. Anyone have any observations about this?


----------

